# American Bulldog Female Schutzhund Protection



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Just thought I would post a video of my bulldog bitch. She is 24 months old in the video. I am having fun working her. Helper is Brian Harvey. Thanks for viewing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6qE0ijCN9I&feature=c4-overview&list=UU8UUECWE3HLSAT58YFowvGg


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice dog, nice work. I like her intensity.


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

I like your dog and am jealous of your training field.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Nice dog, nice work. I like her intensity.


+1


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

That video is full of win!


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful. Awesome work and awesome dog


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Nice work! Are you working on all three phases?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice dog. Best of luck with her


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks all for the great feedback! I really appreciate it...I am having fun with this little bulldog. 

In response to Tony, most definitely yes, I am working on all 3 phases. I don't have much at all to show you as far as tracking and OB, (wish I did) but here are a couple photos of her heeling...(I need to get some video I know). Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

How is she at tracking? Of course dogs are individuals, but in general how are Bulldogs at tracking?


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Tony Hahn said:


> How is she at tracking? Of course dogs are individuals, but in general how are Bulldogs at tracking?


Bulldogs tend to have a high level of food drive (at least the ones I have owned anyways) so they have that in their favor. This particular bitch is settling into tracking nicely now but it took some time as she is high drive and high energy so her tendency is to do everything fast...it took a while for me to get her settled down and tracking at a nice pace... but things have started to come together, thank you for your interest.


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Tony, I know this doesn't show much, but here is a short little video of her doing one of her first scent pads at 9 weeks of age....it's been a long time since I watched it, so cute..it brought a smile to my face..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITGlQrnCKI4


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Cute little pup.


----------



## steven perez (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice work and very nice bulldog


----------



## levi robinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I like your Drool is Cool T-shirt


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lisa McKay said:


> Tony, I know this doesn't show much, but here is a short little video of her doing one of her first scent pads at 9 weeks of age....it's been a long time since I watched it, so cute..it brought a smile to my face..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITGlQrnCKI4


 I've never owned a American Bulldog. Is she a excellent guard dog at home or is it all just a game to them? She looks like a nice powerful dog on the sport field.


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

steven perez said:


> Nice work and very nice bulldog


Thanks!


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> I've never owned a American Bulldog. Is she a excellent guard dog at home or is it all just a game to them? She looks like a nice powerful dog on the sport field.


She is territorial and will bark at people entering my property but is also social. Bulldogs are generally pretty drawn to humans, I would prefer a little more aloofness but I do my best not to promote her tendency to be drawn to people. She is a lot of fun to handle for sure. Here is a new video from this past Sunday...here's a little background..

This is the most secondary ob I have done with her thus far. I think it's only the 3rd time I have heeled her out to set up for the escape bite, first time heeling her down field for the long bite and first time outing her from a distance (after the long bite). This was also the most outs we have done with her in a single round. We stepped things up a bit I guess you can say. I am pretty happy with her performance with my only issue being at the end after the last out when she looks back at me during the guard. This was entirely my fault as I charged up behind her in a hurry to grab the line because she was punching the arm. Instead of walking up calmly and praising her for making a nice long bite and outing cleanly with me down the field (like I said a first for her), I run down in order to get ready to correct her. Sometimes we are too quick to find the bad in our dogs performance when we should be looking at the big picture and seeing the good. I will definitely be mindful of how I approach her in the future. She has taken to the work well and I sometimes forget she is still a baby and need to remember to cut her some slack once in a while and not try to work on too many things at once. Thanks to my trainer for reminding me of this and always keeping things in perspective. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzY-yQ5LtDs&app=desktop


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

levi robinson said:


> Very nice.


Thank you!


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I like your Drool is Cool T-shirt


Thanks i get a lot of comments about it!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lisa McKay said:


> She is territorial and will bark at people entering my property but is also social. Bulldogs are generally pretty drawn to humans, I would prefer a little more aloofness but I do my best not to promote her tendency to be drawn to people. She is a lot of fun to handle for sure. Here is a new video from this past Sunday...here's a little background..
> 
> This is the most secondary ob I have done with her thus far. I think it's only the 3rd time I have heeled her out to set up for the escape bite, first time heeling her down field for the long bite and first time outing her from a distance (after the long bite). This was also the most outs we have done with her in a single round. We stepped things up a bit I guess you can say. I am pretty happy with her performance with my only issue being at the end after the last out when she looks back at me during the guard. This was entirely my fault as I charged up behind her in a hurry to grab the line because she was punching the arm. Instead of walking up calmly and praising her for making a nice long bite and outing cleanly with me down the field (like I said a first for her), I run down in order to get ready to correct her. Sometimes we are too quick to find the bad in our dogs performance when we should be looking at the big picture and seeing the good. I will definitely be mindful of how I approach her in the future. She has taken to the work well and I sometimes forget she is still a baby and need to remember to cut her some slack once in a while and not try to work on too many things at once. Thanks to my trainer for reminding me of this and always keeping things in perspective.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzY-yQ5LtDs&app=desktop


 
She looks good from this side of the computer. i could hear her growling as she was biting and shaking the sleeve. haha


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

She's a little beasty!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

She is looking good, Lisa! Always like your updates on Glitch. Can't wait to see trial vids 

Just wanted to add ... bulldogs are just as varied in temperament and type as any other breed. While Lisa is very correct in saying many bulldogs are social, there are plenty that are neutral, aloof, or anti-social. Social does not mean they are not capable of being "serious" in the work, or that they are "just playing." Just like most things, it depends on the dog. 

Anyways! Glitch looks like a lot of fun, keep posting vids! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

She is awesome. Love a nice AB


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I like your Drool is Cool T-shirt


Wish I'd had such a T-shirt when we had our Fila Brasileiro.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I've heard it said that the bully breeds won't bite a man as hard as the herding breeds in general. Even though the bully breeds are more muscle bound. They can really crank down hard on say a wild animal like a feral pig but won't use that same force on a dude playing a dude disquised as another dude. Has that been other peoples experience?


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Love seeing Glitch Vids! She's a rocking little thing.
Ben that's an interesting statement. Because i've always wondered why sheep dog people want sheep dogs to bite people when clearly there are biting breeds better suited for the job? Shepherd vs say bulldog or pit bull? I know it is not acceptable among sheep herders for the dogs to wound the sheep. (Gripping too hard) But it is also not acceptable for bulldog dogs to do great damage to the live stock at home, but it's expected for catch dogs to hold the pig to cattle until either commanded or broke off the animal.
I guess the bite suit decoys would be the bets people to answer this question because they are the ones taking the bites.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

She's looking good Lisa!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Karen M Wood said:


> Love seeing Glitch Vids! She's a rocking little thing.
> Ben that's an interesting statement. Because i've always wondered why sheep dog people want sheep dogs to bite people when clearly there are biting breeds better suited for the job? Shepherd vs say bulldog or pit bull? I know it is not acceptable among sheep herders for the dogs to wound the sheep. (Gripping too hard) But it is also not acceptable for bulldog dogs to do great damage to the live stock at home, but it's expected for catch dogs to hold the pig to cattle until either commanded or broke off the animal.
> I guess the bite suit decoys would be the bets people to answer this question because they are the ones taking the bites.


I think they had the dogs and designed the sports around them. Herding dogs are jack of all trades kinds of dogs and smart and drivey etc. But do they bite a man harder then a bulldog I don't know.. I'm making generalizations of course.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Ben Thompson said:


> I've heard it said that the bully breeds won't bite a man as hard as the herding breeds in general. Even though the bully breeds are more muscle bound. They can really crank down hard on say a wild animal like a feral pig but won't use that same force on a dude playing a dude disquised as another dude. Has that been other peoples experience?


Again... like everything else this depends on the dog. Yes, there are bulldogs out there that don't have the "heart" for bitework, or are just lazy. Not all mals/ds/gsds bite super hard or with everything they've got, some harder or weaker than others. 

A big thing to consider when comparing how dogs bite is muzzle length. Shepherds have nice long muzzles, many bulldogs have half, or less, the muzzle length of your average mal, ds, gsd. A dog with a 2-3" muzzle may not be able to bite deep enough to get more than just suit, or do more than pinch. It is very easy for a decoy to slip the bite of a dog with a short muzzle, and never feel a thing.

My bulldog leaves plenty of marks, and has left punctures through training and semi comp suits. I have had decoys comment that they were surprised by how hard he bites, they don't expect bulldogs to bite very well. Have had decoys that just suited up with tights under and after a couple bites we took a break so they could go put on their gauntlets. But Cuda has a nice full/pushing grip and good muzzle length, and is from working/sport lines selected for many things including a hard bite.

Intelligence/trainability/resilience/etc and ABs as working/sport dogs I could on forever about, but I don't want to hijack Lisa's thread anymore than I already have. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

